

Ask HN:  How to make $100 today? - rcavezza

I decided to build a top ten list after reading James Altucher's How to be the Luckiest Person Alive ebook.  I thought this would be a fun exercise, but I've only gotten to 9.  So HN, how would you make $100 today?
======
ja27
Panhandle in an unusual spot with a funny sign - like near a driving range
with "need lessons badly". Fix 1-2 of my friends computers. Offer a one-day-
only special on taking graduation / Father's Day pictures. Offer tutoring,
especially to groups of kids at the same time.

------
calebhicks
Quickest way I'd be able to make $100 today is to sell something I already own
and no longer use.

Another way would be to get someone to prepay you today for a job you will do
over the course of the week or something similar.

~~~
keeptrying
I actually always felt that no one would buy any of my old stuff. And then I
stuck them on craigslist and was surprised by how many people bought stuff.
Nearly 80% of everything I had put up sold within 5 days. Even old tae kwon do
gear which was 7 years old.

I wish I had done this much earlier in my life. I would have had way less
stuff. I unfortunately had a "learned helplessness" syndrome about selling old
stuff.

The money is of course nice but the things you learn about selling is and
negotiating is really cool.

And finally the peace of mind that comes with having less stuff is probably
the best part.

------
adrianmsmith
Perhaps I've misunderstood the question but surely most people who have a
normal job e.g. software development make $100 every day? For example I am
self-employed and my hourly rate is $91/hr so today after 8 hrs I'll have made
$728 which after the 50% tax in my country is $364. And today wasn't even a
very stressful day.

------
socialmediaking
Most people who make $100 a day aren't going to come out and tell you exactly
what to do. But the simplest method is to come up with, or sell a product with
at least $100 profit and then try to make one sale a day, like I said, pretty
simple.

I used to do it with facebook pages. I would check out local businesses (any
city) that could go for a custom facebook page. I had some templates that I
could customize really quickly and would throw up a mock page. If I could get
through to the decision maker and show them the example, I was about 20%
successful in a sale. Considering the costs were just my time, I was easily
profiting $100+ a day by making 10-20 calls and emails a day.

~~~
socialmediaking
I have another method that is even easier, in case you can't make facebook
pages. It's all about arbitrage. Find a person who needs a service (web
design, coding, etc) and then pay someone else less to do it. I do this all
the time with freelancer.com and odesk for large projects, netting thousands
of dollars in the middle, just for overseeing a project.

I recommend you keep it simple and small though, at least at first. There is a
website, fiverr.com that has people who list jobs they will do for $5. I have
resold some of these jobs for well over $100.

I don't really want to give away my best methods on here and the best gigs,
but msg me if you really need some help. I would recommended combining the
sales process in my post above with the outsourcing method of this one.

Good luck.

~~~
truthseeker
fyi, there is no contact info in your profile.

~~~
socialmediaking
skype: socialmediaking

~~~
vijaymv_in
Thanks, Will add you

------
dpio
this is probably the most unoriginal suggestion, but you could always have a
moderately popular site and get money off google ads or selling ad space to
local businesses relevant to the site's subject matter?

------
mhd
Find someone who wants to sell an ebook and offer him to post it to lots of
sites?

------
executive
sell some dvds and ps2 games

